# "Monkey Pod"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Had a nice surprise when I got to my office this AM.. Small brown envelope with three BEAUTIFUL Monkey Pod Blanks from his trip to Hawaii in it...and two of 'em were already turned (to a point.lol..took a little more grindin')..

Many, many thanks, ET/Richard.. He said they didn't work out (too small) for duck calls so he found them another home..LOL.. Couldn't wait to get home and grind out a couple of them..Left is a Churchill..and right is an El Grande.. The grains/patterns in this wood are like nothing else I have seen..Makes BEAUTIFUL pens....(could use a little help lightening up the first pix,GB..Gotta get a better camera one of these days..)

Thanks so much, Richard.. Mucho appreciated....and any further 'skrew-ups', ya know where to dispose of them... ..

(p.s....ya might oughta watch your mail..LOL)


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, those look really nice, That grain is insane!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wow...looks great


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My 'Bad", Bill...I couldn't remember (surprise?) whether it was Jim or you that had rescued me in the past..

Many, many thanks...again!!:redface: (What I DON'T know about photography and computers is PITIFUL !!!)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep, those are pretty!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang, you sure made quick work out of that wood! Those are beautiful pens for sure. Glad to see them turned (pun inended) into such wonderful and usefull items. What kind of finish did you use?


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Man, those are some fine looking pens.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I love that wood. It really looks good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Dang, you sure made quick work out of that wood! Those are beautiful pens for sure. Glad to see them turned (pun inended) into such wonderful and usefull items. What kind of finish did you use?


I used the same finish I use on all my wood pens...Sand to 600 grit, then polish with some EEE cream (which has an abrasive in it as well as wax...and gets it to about 1200 smooth, then finish off with Behlens Woodworkers Finish that does a great job of polishing and shining.. Got that combo off the first CD I looked at when beginning and just stayed with it since it seems to work on any wood..

Bearhide..YOU owe me a keyboard..LOL..Snorted my afternoon iced tea everywhere when I read your comment about *'Deerdude's El Grande*" and my mind tossed in my header of *"Monkey Pods*" and God only knows what folks think must go on down here....:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Looks very nice..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That grain makes some of the best pens I have ever seen. I love that grain and color of that wood. Just Beautiful.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Koa & Monkey Pod..*

I sent Gilley, the guy in Maui that has the cool wood, a letter asking him if he would be interested in sending some more wood this way. It may be a while before I hear back, if at all. I don't think he has email and I'm not sure he fusses with small orders very much. The shipping will be a factor, but if he is willing so am I. If he replies and is willing I'll take a quick poll for any interest from you guys and will put in a group order if there is enough interest, if not I'm going to get all I can anyway. GB, if I hear back from him i'll ask about a block big enough for a GB size project, you never know, he has a LOT of wood just laying around.

More when I have it. (info that is, all my left over Maui wood is gone







)


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Bearhide..YOU owe me a keyboard..LOL..Snorted my afternoon iced tea everywhere when I read your comment about *'Deerdude's El Grande*" and my mind tossed in my header of *"Monkey Pods*" and *God only knows what folks think must go on down here....:rotfl: :rotfl:*

__________________
This forum ain't for the sceerdy cats!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Great looking pens. The grain looks spectacular.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*

Dang jim those are some awsome pens what kinda kits are those???


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> Dang jim those are some awsome pens what kinda kits are those???


One of them is the El Grande (flat top) like you been turning out..and the other is a Churchill.(round top)...Both are essentially the same kit..same tubes, same drills and bushings..Trim is a little different...but both make great non-expensive rollerballs...

Git after it....


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*



Tortuga said:


> One of them is the El Grande (flat top) like you been turning out..and the other is a Churchill.(round top)...Both are essentially the same kit..same tubes, same drills and bushings..Trim is a little different...but both make great non-expensive rollerballs...
> 
> Git after it....


Awsome pens some of the best looking pens i'v ever seen kudus jim !!!!!

I need to get some of that monkey pod makes my cocobolo look like pine LOL


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen*

I;m at the river in Concan really need to set up a shop down here the guy i bought it from had a shop here and left a big ole band saw here that dos'nt work but just looks like the cord is dry rotted looks like a good saw has a blade on it it's a milwulke wrong spelling i know but looks like a exspensive saw !!


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Deerdude is right, Those pens are beautiful. I especially like the Churchill. I'm gonna make one of those. 
My son and I are going to Mason to varmint hunt next week. We'll look for something from there (i.e. antler shed, mesquite, whatever) to turn into a pen for the owner. Anybody nice enough to let you use there place deserves something special. I hope a nice pen, turned from something off of his ranch, will come close.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bear hide said:


> Deerdude is right, Those pens are beautiful. I especially like the Churchill. I'm gonna make one of those.
> My son and I are going to Mason to varmint hunt next week. We'll look for something from there (i.e. antler shed, mesquite, whatever) to turn into a pen for the owner. *Anybody nice enough to let you use there place deserves something special. I hope a nice pen, turned from something off of his ranch, will come close.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ------------
> ...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Thanks !*

Thanks Jim ! I love the Churchill. the pics don't do it justice.


----------

